# Mechanical Complication of Pain Pump



## mschaller (Oct 1, 2015)

Can anyone find a specific code for mechanical complication of a pain pump.  The only code I can find is T85.610 for Breakdown (mechanical) of epidural and subdural infusion catheter.  But it is not the catheter that is the issue, its the pump itself.  I was thinking T85.618A Breakdown (mechanical) of other specified internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts.  I hate to use an unspecified code with so many new options.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## syllingk (Oct 1, 2015)

the only other thing I could find even close was T85.698A


----------



## mschaller (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you!  I was worried I was just missing the right code.  Thanks again!!


----------

